# MOTIvape Pod Review



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

*


*
Moti Vape contacted me after seeing my reviews on the forum as well as on my Instagram profile and asked me to review their device for them. They are not on the forum as far as i know and there are no suppliers of their devices in SA yet but thought it would be nice to review their product for them in anycase so here goes.*


Item Name :* MOTI Starter Kit – Pod device
*Manufacturer:* MOTIVape
*Website: https:* https://motivape.com
*Cost:* R410 (Converted from US to Rand)
*NicSalt used:* All Day Vapes Choc Mint Shake 50/50pgvg In refillable pods
*Strength :* 12mg

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by MOTIvape for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views._

So first up are the unboxing pictures







Back of the packaging is nice and detailed with contents, warnings etc







Pod Connection pins and magnets




Charger port




The tobacco pod, Pods all include little caps that allows the user to seal them when not being used which is clever




Slight pod leakage from a new pod (Only had this issue on the tobacco pod, the other pods had no leakage)




Very nicely put together and detailed manual.




All the different flavor pods




Refillable Pod - Very similar design to the Vladdin RE Pods










Here you can see the bottom white part of the coil going from a white to a almost invisible white as the liquid wicks.





*What’s inside the box you ask?*

_1x MOTI Device
1x Refillable Pod
1x Usb Charging Cable
1x Quick Guide manual_

*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

*Device*

_Dimensions: 115mm x 20mm x 10mm_
_Weight: 18 grams _
_Battery: 500mAh _
_Max Power: 12Watt_
_Output Voltage: 3.5V_
_Charging Current: 0.2-0.4A_

*Pod *

Puffs per juice tank: Up to 650-800
Capacity: 1.8mL Juice
Resistance Range: 1.2Ω - 1.5Ω
Coil Type : 6th-generation honeycomb ceramic core
Pods: Pre-filled for MOTI closed system & Refillable pods

*So, what do I think about this device? Good question!*

The device comes neatly packaged in a very small and thin box with some detailed technical specifications on the back. Inside the box the device, pod, USB cable and manual are all neatly packaged. 

The supplied manual is easy to follow and very detailed which is not seen too often. The kit that was supplied to me is the refillable kit that comes with one empty refillable pod. MOTI sells two kits, one with prefilled pods or refillable pods which is a great option. 

The device is sort of pre-charged from the box as I just inserted a pod and was vaping in less than a minute after opening. There is no setup required, it’s as simple as inserting the prefilled pod and vaping or filling the refillable pod, waiting till its primed and you are good to go.

*Looks*

I like the looks; the button less sleek design is great. I personally like the way the pods are designed with the clear plastic visible out the top with visible liquid inside of the pod. The device feels and looks elegant and expensive. It’s not big device and is easy to hold and carry around or store in your pocket while not being used.

*Deconstruction*

Minimal parts are used to construct the MOTI device which to me makes it far less prone to parts failure.

​

*Colors*

The MOTI device comes in a whole range for different and great colors to select from:




*Pods?*

The pods as mentioned previously are either prefilled or refillable which I think it great as this gives vapers the option to just pop in a prefilled flavour and vape or giving the choosier vaper the option to fill pods with their own preferred brand of juice. 

The pods use a 6th-generation honeycomb ceramic core and as you all know, ceramic coils offer great flavour. I have tested several different flavour pods which I will break down below and had a good experiencing with all expect the mung bean….i don’t like this at all! Taste like grass to me, but maybe that’s how mung bean should taste and certain people like this profile. 

Overall the flavour on the pods are great and is up there in terms of flavour when compared to other devices like the Twisp Cue, Vladdin RE etc

*Prefilled Pod Flavors – Quick flavour review*

*

*


*Tobacco*
My personal favorite here, a very nice but strong tobacco that gives a nice throat hit which is what you want.

*Menthol*
The menthol is nice and minty but not too much ice and tastes like spear mint or menthol smokes without the tobacco taste, Also another favorite.

*Mung Bean*
I don’t like this flavour at all, taste like grass and soil but I assume that there are people that like this flavour otherwise they wouldn’t have made it.

*Mango Ice*
Reminds me a lot of Nasty cushman’s mango but with extreme ICE, I battle to take more than 3 drags because it cools your throat so much, it feels like im getting brain freeze

*Lemon Tea*
A nice Lemon Ice that is sweet and reminds me of the Lipton iced tea. The ice isn’t too hectic and is quite a refreshing flavour leaving your lips feeling cold and icy.

*Watermelon Ice*
The watermelon here is a realistic fresh watermelon that’s not overly sweet and also just the right amount of ice and tastes great.

*Refillable Pod Flavor and usage*

The refillable pods are very similar to the vladdin RE using the same type of rubber seal and look. The mouthpiece pulls off from the pod and then the rubber grommet needs to be removed to fill the pod. There are two holes which is great as it helps air escape when filling without spilling. I waited around 1 min and the pod was ready to vape as you can see how the wick starts getting saturated with the liquid. I used my Choc Mint 12mg Nic salt which I test on all my pods and the flavour is great.

*How’s the Vape?*

Smooth and restrictive draw that is activated without having to push a button. The overall device and usage are real simple and nice without any issues. The pods are rated at 5% nic level and give a nice subtle throat hit that’s not overwhelming but also not too little to leave you feeling like you didn’t vape, this MOTI will give you that kick you need to satisfy any nic craving.

*Battery*

It’s a small device with a nicely sized battery at 500mAh which offers around a full day of casual vaping. The device charges fully in around an hour which is also great and lasts reasonably well for the person that just quit smoking and is using this device to replace smokes. Charging the device will illuminate the O in the MOTI logo and will turn off once fully charged.

Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!

*My Pro's*

Great battery life
Excellent flavour from the prefilled pods as well as the refillable pods
Nice looking design
Draw activated with illuminating LED when drawn
Easy refilling on the refillable pods
Prefilled and Refillable pods available
Tight MTL draw, not loose at all which I love
Simple and easy to use out of the box

*My Cons's*

Pods fit loosely and not snug so there is slight movement
Slight pod leakage, A brand new pod I opened had already leaked while sealed.
Certain Prefilled flavours are extreme ICE….like super cold! A little too much, I think.

*My Verdict???*
I like the MOTI device not only for its looks and the battery size but for the flavourful pods. The ability to buy a range of prefilled pods with flavours to please everyone is great but the option of refillable pods is even better.

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *If they become available in SA, I would recommend this device to any smoker that wants to quit, its great with a variety of flavours that taste great, are easy to use and last long.

Hope you guys enjoyed reading my detailed review of the Moti Vape pod device, Leave a comment or a like if you want and lets have a chat! 

Cheers
Stompie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr (6/8/19)

Great review.
Love all the pictures and detailed descriptions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

Chanelr said:


> Great review.
> Love all the pictures and detailed descriptions.



Thanks @Chanelr appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (6/8/19)

Awesome @StompieZA 
I like the look of these pods same as twisp cue, vladdin re
Are these pod devices only compatible with nic salts?
Im thinking of getting myself a lil pod device but I want something that I can vape basic 3mg juice with 
I dont wanna start vaping nic salts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

Safz_b said:


> Awesome @StompieZA
> I like the look of these pods same as twisp cue, vladdin re
> Are these pod devices only compatible with nic salts?
> Im thinking of getting myself a lil pod device but I want something that I can vape basic 3mg juice with
> I dont wanna start vaping nic salts



Most of the new pod systems can use both freebase nic which you find in normal vape juice and is also made for Nic Salt.

The coils used in these pods are designed for high nic so at 3mg you probably wont feel it or even get a throat hit, i dont even get a throat hit at 12mg nic salt but with these pods that are included i think is around 20mg cause its nice and strong. 

The vaporesso Zero, Vaporesso Aurora Play, Voopoo Find S trio, Drag Baby ect can all use 50/50, 60/40 and 70/30 nic salt or freebase juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (6/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> Most of the new pod systems can use both freebase nic which you find in normal vape juice and is also made for Nic Salt.
> 
> The coils used in these pods are designed for high nic so at 3mg you probably wont feel it or even get a throat hit, i dont even get a throat hit at 12mg nic salt but with these pods that are included i think is around 20mg cause its nice and strong.
> 
> The vaporesso Zero, Vaporesso Aurora Play, Voopoo Find S trio, Drag Baby ect can all use 50/50, 60/40 and 70/30 nic salt or freebase juices.



So in theory it would be compatible with a 50/50 60/40 ratio it just might not be as satisfying because you wont be getting any throat hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

Safz_b said:


> So in theory it would be compatible with a 50/50 60/40 ratio it just might not be as satisfying because you wont be getting any throat hit?



Correct, i doubt you will feel or get any nic satisfaction from 3mg on a pod device, would suggest around 12mg and even then you might feel like you arent getting much...thats how i feel with 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/8/19)

Just an update, I see that some Vendors (Capital Vapes) are now stocking the MOTI vape and refillable pods for anyone that wants to get one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (9/3/20)

StompieZA said:


> *
> View attachment 173969
> 
> *
> ...



Firstly nice review. It's the first time I am seeing it and I don't know why.
Anyway I got that brain freeze on the mung bean. I kind of grew to like it in the time I was using the pod and now I miss vaping it.
Maybe it's for the vegetarian/vegan market...
But I'm sure elsewhere in the world it's probably a regular flavour hence the decision to include it in their flavour range.
Keep up the good work bro!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Firstly nice review. It's the first time I am seeing it and I don't know why.
> Anyway I got that brain freeze on the mung bean. I kind of grew to like it in the time I was using the pod and now I miss vaping it.
> Maybe it's for the vegetarian/vegan market...
> But I'm sure elsewhere in the world it's probably a regular flavour hence the decision to include it in their flavour range.
> Keep up the good work bro!


Mung bean is very common with disposable pods manufactured in China so must be a Chinese favourite, it certainly is for an acquired taste but grows on you after using for a while. I like their flavours, a little heavy on coolant for my own personal taste but that's just my preference but some really nice flavours!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (10/3/20)

https://g.co/kgs/k7cwLG
Mung bean is actually quite popular. It's an acquired taste for sure and I seem to want to try a mung bean dish now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (10/3/20)

Resistance said:


> https://g.co/kgs/k7cwLG
> Mung bean is actually quite popular. It's an acquired taste for sure and I seem to want to try a mung bean dish now.


You'll be dining alone mate it hasn't grown on me to that extent lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

